# Decorating Walls



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok so it turns out that this year we're just going to be doing a display instead of a full blown haunted house.... kind of dissapointed over it but whatever, at least there's a lot less stress going into it. 

Alright so here's the deal, besides having a graveyard outside we want to open up our garage and basically deck it out with loads and loads of detail and absolutely NO black plastic. So I'm not asking how to make walls, just how to cover up our white ones. The theme is undecided but I want to try out making our walls look like stone or some other creepy material. I don't want to spend loads of money though, so if worse comes to worse maybe I'll just stick to the creepy house/mansion theme and make them look run down or something. 

So any ideas on how to make this work? This is pretty much the only project I'll be doing this year so I'm open to all suggestions. thanks guys!


----------



## Freakboro (Aug 1, 2008)

Party city sells printed plastic wall coverings that look like anything from a foggy forrest to a stone castle wall.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

How about hanging erosion control jute netting on the garage walls and using very low and centrally located lighting to throw shadows up the walls - keep any lighting along the walls subtle; ie: LEDs, Jack O'Lanterns, etc.

Do you have any windows in your garage; a thunder/lightning effect placed outside the window(s) with a water hose gently raining down the window pane via an attached sprinkler

- just ideas; really depends on the desired effect and theme


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

oooh I kind of like the lightning thing and I happen to have a lot of landscape erosion netting left over from last year. As for the scene setter idea... I used a bit of it last year too but since this years haunt is being scaled way down I want everything to look as realistic as possible. But thanks for the suggestion

any other ideas for making some run down wall effects or anything like that?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Last year I used gossomer on my walls to simulate stone. Check out shindigz or ghostess's website for pictures of how great it looks.

http://www.howloweenqueen.com Click on the 2007 interior pictures THEY ARE AWESOME


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Turtle - How do you attach the gossomer without damaging walls?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I believe that paper pulp tile comes in large rectangular varieties as well as the small bathroom-tile square kind. If you could find some of that maybe you could do some faux chiseled-look painting on that stuff and staple it up.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Scene setter always works well... can be a little pricey though, but it makes a nice effect.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Scene setters do work great, but do NOT stay up with tape of any kind that I have used. The only way i have gotten anything like that or even the gossmer to stay up is to use staples. Yes it does put holes in your wall, but they are pin size holes which are easily filled if you feel the need. I put the staples in at the top and bottom so you dont really notice those, but the few in the middle i fill with putty and paint over. Takes about 5 minutes. But since you are putting this in a garage youre probably not too concerned with pin size holes.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions! As of right now I'm leaning towards the gossomer but any other ideas are always appreciated!


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

What is this Gossomer that you speak of? Is it something that is made or bought?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Tuck go up and read the other posts it will send you to a link for ghostess deanna's webpage and in it you will see one of the many types of gossomer you can use on your walls. She uses a flagstone patterned one, but you can also find other types at shindigz.com.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I saw the stone but I didn't realize if it was bought or made or what, but the shindig website answered my questions. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The Mortician said:


>


LOL that's the first thing I thought of when I read that...


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

We found some brick wallpaper at Lowes that is textured and looks like real brick. We used it for our facade.

Picture of brick wallpaper texture


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't done this for a full sized wall, but we did do it for an archway. What we did was cut dark gray upholstery foam into 1" thick pieces. We cut them into different shapes to make it look like stones. You cut and nip the edges and make knicks on the "stone". Then take white acrylic paint and very lightly brush on a little to kind of highlight the edges. Then we hotglued the pieces in a stone wall pattern onto plywood that we had painted black. But to make it lightweight you could probably paint cardboard (large appliance boxes or something) and glue them onto the cardboard. It takes a while to cut the foam, but it makes a neat looking stone wall in my opinion and if you can get foam scraps from an upholstery shop or something it can be fairly cheap. If you would like a photo I can try to take one, just let me know.


----------

